# 12 ga slug vs 30-06



## PAhunter271

what do u guys think kicks more a 30-06 or a 12 ga slug gun?
The slug guns are generaly lighter in wieght and have more of a thump but im not to sure wat kicks harder. i was jus wonderin.


----------



## hill billy

I have never shot a slug in a 12 gauge but I have shot buckshot and it kicked more than my 30-06. Both guns are remington pumps, 870 express magnum and a 7600. To me the 12 with buckshot kicks alot harder. but shooting at deer you cant tell a difference.


----------



## greenheadfallon

The other day I shot a 300 wsm And it kicked way less then my SX2 with 3 1/2 magnum loads. hope this helps.


----------



## nitelite18

A twelve gauge slug gun is one of worst guns as far as recoil. I've shot many guns and that is by far the worst for a normal hunting weapon. And definatley more than an 06


----------



## aylor70

Well, here in SW Minnesota you learn to live with it, no rifle hunting here.


----------



## PAhunter271

my area is also no rifle that is why i was asking. i usually shoot slug guns and now we are starting to go up to northern pa to hunt with highpowers and i have never shot an ought 6.


----------



## DeltaBoy

12 Ga. kicks a lot more! I grew up shooting the trusty 12 with slugs and it was different shooting a rifle and getting used to the dif.

Good luck!


----------



## fishunt

I used 20 gauage I cant remember spelled it slob? it is not slug but can go 200 yards ..... slugs is heavy and can go up to80 yards I used 20 gauage better than 12 gauge more lighter and far and good luck


----------



## ohio

in ohio you have to hunt deer with a slug gun but you can hunt varmits with high powered rifles.......and after deer season with the 12's and the muzzleloaders i catch myself getting ready for the recoil that isnt coming with the rifles and that can really screw up your shot!!!


----------



## Remington 7400

A slug gun will by far out kick a .30-06, unless you have a very heavy shotgun and a very light rifle, even then, I'd still say the shotgun is worse.


----------



## aylor70

We have both a 30-.06 and a 12 gauge slug, and trust me, if you are used to a 12 gauge's kick, prepare for a treat from the .30-06. There is really no comparison, 12 guage by far.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Shotgun kicks MUCH more than an '06


----------



## Cleankill47

Remington has some Reduced-Recoil Slugger rifled slugs, and they have (supposedly) 40% less recoil than a standard slug, with a projected velocity of 1200 fps.

Other than that, yes, the 12-gauge has much more recoil than the 30-06.


----------



## mossy512

I have shot both extensively and have been hunting with slugs for many years. The 12 gauge slug definitely has more recoil felt on the range, on the hunt you can't really tell the difference. I shoot a Mossberg 500 with a 28" field, 24" slug and bought a 20" for turkey which I have a Mossberg .670 XXFull choke for that one. Kicks like a mule on the range but sighted on a bird and you don't feel that much, same with the slugs. :sniper:


----------



## natemil373

The 12 gauge will certainly put a bigger hurting on your shoulder than the -06. Federal has a reduced recoil slug as well that is much more comfortable than the full charge ones. The reduced recoil load puts a 1oz slug out at 1300FPS and the standard one is 1oz at 1600FPS. I was shooting 3 1/2in Magnum 00Buck the other day and the first shots concussion literally gave me a bloody nose as I have been mainly shooting the reduced recoil loads out of it lately and wasn't prepared for the mule like kick of this load. I have a Ferret .50BMG that kicks about the same or maybe a little bit harder than the 3 1/2in 00buck load, but the recoil from the Ferret is more of a shove vs the recoil of the 12 gauge which is more like a punch. As I am typing this my right arm is having a hard time lifting from the combined efforts of the 12 gauge 3 1/2in loads and the .50BMG......But this is a pain that I don't mind


----------



## Slider_01

Definitely a 12g has more kick. Sighting in a rilfe is one thing, a slug gun is another. Next day, sore shoulder from the slug gun...

Ohio, whereabouts you from in the fine state? I too hail from Buckeye land.

Slider_01


----------



## natemil373

Slider- I am not Ohio but I, as well, live there. I live in Mansfield, grew up hunting and still hunt in the Black Fork river bottoms between Ashland and Mansfield.


----------



## Slider_01

Nate, I am among the hills of southern Ohio along the Ohio/Scioto Rivers. Lot's of hunting the rivers and river bottoms.

Good to know there are others out there from the fine state!

Slider_01


----------



## Mannlicher

of couse the felt recoil depends on what round was fired, what gun it was fired in. To my way of thinking, in my guns, I feel the Shotgun more.


----------



## honkbuster3

12 gauge slug kicks a ton more !!!! :sniper:


----------

